# 2.8 KVA Generator Oil Problem



## tahir4awan (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi guys I have an Astra Korea Generator 2.8KVA. I am having a worst problem of oil. Generator ran fine for few months then it started to consume too much oil. Now when I pour 1ltr oil it ends in five days. My friend has a generator and he says his generator consumes 1ltr oil for one month.Anyone has any idea what the problem is?


----------



## redstargenerator (Jul 28, 2012)

It seems that there is some problem with your generator as it consuming much more oil than what it needs. Hence, I would recommend you to take professional help from where you have bought your Astra Korea Generator.


----------



## bec98x (Oct 21, 2012)

Cylinder walls scored and or rings are worn.


----------

